# My Car sounds like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ..So I was told



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang could fly so it isn't that bad of a nome to me. The Cruze diesel goes pretty hard so flying is good.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dog at least it is not a Frog . is it green by chance ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine sounds like a VW TDI.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine sounds like a VW TDI.


With more torque...;-)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Diesels are loud lol. Be thankful that when you floor it you don't leave black smoke... My car when cold sounds like a jet if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> :wacko: Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ..... How revolting ...I am and quite stunned... Oh well maybe y'all can help me come up with a name for my car and not Chitty Chitty ...bang bang .......:signs053:


I said the same thing to my wife when we bought the car that it sounded like Chitty chitty bang bang


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My wife, after only ever being inside the car when the engine was running, after 12 months heard it from the outside for the first time the other day. She asked me what was wrong with the engine. It isn't all that loud but sounds very different to her 1.5 Hyundai at idle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So we now know what type of engine was in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice ...LOL


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I call mine my little tractor


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> I call mine my little tractor


Yes mine does sound similar to my John Deere 2305 but it is also a lot quieter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> Yes mine does sound similar to my John Deere 2305 but it is also a lot quieter.


Funny thing is, I always wanted to get a tractor!


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my tractor. It is the smallest tractor that John Deere made in 2009 when I bought it. I have 5 acres and it is a constant that I am always doing projects and this is a labor saver. When I bought it I wanted the front end loader (good bye wheel barrel) I wanted the largest mower deck that would fit on it and it has a 62" deck. I also wanted something I dig trenches when I needed to so I got the backhoe on it (good bye shovel). Just in the past 3 weeks I removed a barb wire fence around the septic mound at my place so I could easily mow it and also removed a field fence that split my back yard and installed new fencing across the back property line.






I still have a lawn tractor as in the spring the ground is just wet to have the 2305 on the yard (rutting of the yard) but once the ground dries out I use the 2305.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> So we now know what type of engine was in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


How else would it have enough torque to fly at those ridiculously slow speeds?


----------

